# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Prioriteti zdravstva_kandidat Kukuruku_promijeniti sadašnji MPO zakon

## ina33

Prema izjavi zadnjem Nacionalu (27.9.), evo sažetka 4 prioriteta kandidata Kukurukua za min. zdravstva (Ranko Ostojić):
- promijeniti sadašnji Zakon o med. oplodnji;
- proširiti osnovnu listu lijekova uvođenjem dodatnih lijekova za dijagbetičare i neke druge bolesti;
- smanjiti liste čekanja na najviše 6-9 mjeseci;
- osnivanje 5 regionalnih centara za palijativnu skrb.

Navela sam ih poretkom navedenim u Nacionalu, a niže u tekstu je navedeno kako je jedan od 4 prioriteta što prije izmijeniti sadašnji Zakon o med. oplodnji koji je nastao na poticaj Katoličke crkve i to ga promijeniti onako kako zahtijevaju roditeljske udruge i skupine pogođenih građana, u smislu vraćanja na liberalne postavke koje su u skladu s modernom medicinom.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.kukuriku.org/plan21/pitan...utoj-oplodnji/

mislim da mogu skužiti tko je poslao pitanje...

----------


## Kadauna

a kto to je Skena?

----------


## ksena28

ne znam - imam anesteziju  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

http://www.24sata.hr/politika/ostoji...plodnji-236591

----------


## ksena28

upravo je glavni tajnik HDZ-a javno na dnevniku HRT-a poručio kako nema daljnje liberalizacije zakona o MPO jer je to citiram "jedan od najliberalnijih u Europi" KUKURIKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

Mamma mia!!!

.... znate za koga NEĆETE glasat.

----------

